# Have you tried any of these fragrances?



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2010)

From Nature's Garden:

Orange Clove (from what I've read, everyone loves this one)
Buttercream
Chai Tea
Vanilla Bean
NG Vanilla Lavender Type
NG Biolage Matrix Type (like the shampoo)
Coconut Cabana (hoping for that coconut/sunscreen smell)
Lime Cilantro
Tropical Blast
Fresh Fruit Slices
Ugly Fruit


From WSP:

Bergamot Grapefruit EO Blend
Shampure Type EO Blend
Chamomile and Lavender EO Blend
Valencia Type EO Blend
Lemon Verbena EO Blend

I'd love to know what you thought of the fragrance, how it behaved in CP, did it discolor, and for the EO blends, did they stick in the soap or fade away?


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nope, but if you're planning on ordering from NG, don't forget to add sea salt caramel to your shoppingcart   
It is amazing and so strong!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, I WILL add it!

Planning on ordering in a few days  it is added to the list. I could go for some real sea salt caramels right now... yum.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 16, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone else tried any of these? What did you think?


----------



## Chay (Mar 19, 2010)

I've soaped the Shampure EO. I didn't like it as much as the actual scent of Shampure shampoo but it's nice.


----------



## i3randi (Mar 19, 2010)

I have the coconut cabana.  I haven't soaped it, but oob it smells just like the discontinued BBW coco-cabana.  I use it in hair conditioner and its awesome there


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input, I'm really curious about the Buttercream and Lime Cilantro, anyone tried those? 

I WAS going to order everything on Monday, when the green log molds from WSP were supposed to be back in stock, but it seems the date has been pushed back even further.. very frustrated, I am waiting on those to soap!


----------



## tomara (Jun 24, 2010)

I have tried WSP's shampure scent.  Though its not totally awful, it does not smell exactly like Aveda's.  It is a good spa scent to use


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 24, 2010)

I have their Vanilla Lavender-type, but I've never soaped it (yet). I've only ever used it in a linen spray. The most that I can say is that it's a dead on dupe of Downey's Vanilla Lavender softener (one of my favorite Downey scents).

IrishLass


----------



## buffy (Jun 24, 2010)

Shampure is not really a great dupe, but I love the Lavender Vanilla Downy dupe


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jul 3, 2010)

Shampure- not dead on but a nice strong scent.

The Lavender and Chamomile EO blend is one of my absolute favorites. I love it. It's not strong though. Other than that really relaxing.

Valencia- I have soaped it and it's really nice as well. It faded for me a bit in CP though.


----------

